#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  when a compulsive gambling in law keeps on asking money

## dash26

would you hate your in law if he keeps on asking money from your spouse because he is a compulsive gambler and would always make up some excuse to ask money from your spouse and if your spouse runs out of money he would ask from you? if you confront your spouse about that matter your spouse gets angry, and if you confront your in law he would tell your spouse and then arguements start. does anybody have a similar experience? what did you do? and how did you solve your problem.

----------


## Metz

kapait ana uy, nya kwarta pajud mao permi awayan sa couples. Wa koy suggestion ani though.

----------


## sheeshcute

* Tough spot to be at. If I was in your shoes, I will not give my spouse money if I know
  that it's gonna be used for gambling. You have every right to say NO, after all
  it is YOUR hard earned money. It's pointless to argue with both them. I do not
  think that you can talk any sense to people who are compulsive gamblers. 
  stand your ground! if they start yackin about it, get inside your room, watch t.v.
  and if they do not stop then get out of the house.

----------


## WinFlo

tell them both nga la nimo gipamunit ang imo kuarta ha.  :angry:

----------


## dexterdal

hire ug killer e papatay na... hehehehehe

----------


## jugs_06

> hire ug killer e papatay na... hehehehehe


OT: ka brutal sad ana woi.. ayaw sad ma luoy ka.. ipa pusil lang drcho para ma usa..  :cheesy:

----------


## dash26

hahahaha! if only i can! sa amo duha mas dako ug salary ako spouse kay sa nako and sigi lagi siya hatag money kay magpaluoy luoy man halos kada semana masakit kuno unya ig tawag nimo ga inom ra diay ang inlaw kay gkan sa sugalan! di gani ko mohatag masuko dayon ako spouse dako dayon kayo nga gubot, and what makes it worse is ang inlaw dili mo care bisan wa moy kwarta basta kay mangayo jud siya! iya kwentahon nga sa una naka pa eskwila ko niya naghatag ko allowance karon mangayo ko gamay ra ihatag! oh my and im talking about 2000 ang week gamay ra niya! unsa nalang diay amo pamilya para iya nalang diay ang hinagoan nga sweldo?

----------


## sheeshcute

* Your inlaws should not make "kwenta" katong pagpaeskwela nila sa ilang
  anak. Responsibility na nila as parents to send their children to school.
  Lisud og paet ana imong situation oi. Di gyud possible to talk to your
  inlaws and your wife about the weekly allowances? dako baya na ang 2k.

----------


## porbidaman

another difficult situation, how about saying a FIRM No, when he asked again.....

----------


## DanielLee5

Compulsive gambling is a pure evil, I wouldn't support a gambler financially in any case. I can relax at Mr Bets from time to time, but I am not venturous absolutely and my budget never suffers from this games.

----------


## slakker

isumbong ni pdut nga drug lord ni imung in-law para i-ejk...

----------


## sugbu_00

2006 pa diay ni iyang pangutana ni TS. I wonder na unsa na kaha karun :Huh:

----------


## MollyMillions

ultimately , it is a problem between you and your spouse. you Both decide how to resolve your concerns together =D

----------


## dualbishop

> would you hate your in law if he keeps on asking money from your spouse because he is a compulsive gambler and would always make up some excuse to ask money from your spouse and if your spouse runs out of money he would ask from you? if you confront your spouse about that matter your spouse gets angry, and if you confront your in law he would tell your spouse and then arguements start. does anybody have a similar experience? what did you do? and how did you solve your problem.


Mas maau imong spouse na lang padal-a sa kwarta. Ingnon nimo imong asawa ray gagunit sa kwarta. ug mahurot ang kwarta sala na na sa imong asawa. xa padad-a sa budget.  :Smiley:

----------


## Ghadz

kumusta na imo inlaw bro, basin na tokhang na ni.

----------


## Qvent111

Online casino is a very dangerous place where you can get lost for a very long period of time and where you can lose a lot of money.The slots run on a random number generator, which determines the chance and the amount of winnings. It calculates the result instantly. But the player is shown a whole performance, at the end of which his winnings are allegedly counted. I very often changed the sites on which I played because usually after a big win, the casino stops giving money and only begins to take it away. The community with various online casino with good bonuses helped me a lot with my choice.I found the most popular sites with nice deposit bonuses there.

----------

